

Designing for Virality - coderdude
http://worklogistics.com/category/design-patterns/virality/

======
erickhill
The site (worklogistics.com) is bending over backwards to play with opacities
on their site on nearly every visual design element. So much so that, at
first, I wasn't even sure what I was looking at until I started to mouse over
images/objects, etc. Hmmm...

Sorry, but it distracted me from the content they were trying to present.

